# Heritance nibs - Alternate feed housings?



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 2, 2012)

With the supply of Heritance nibs dwindling and the feed housings unable to be found I got to wondering if the Heritance nibs would work in any of the avabile feed housings like Bock of JoWo.

Anyone know if the Heritance nibs work with any of the housings?

Are most nibs specific to a feed housing?

My thought/logic on this inquiry is being able to build sections with say a Bock feed housing but being able to use Heritance, JoWo or Bock nibs in it.

Am I dreaming too much? :question:

AK


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes they will work with the Bock and also with most of the component feeds


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 2, 2012)

Andrew:
I have used the small Heritance nibs with the standard #5 Berea, Dayacom and JoWo feeds without issue. In fact, the Berea Triton feed seems to fit and work as well with the small Heritance nib as the original Heritance feed that Lou supplied with his nibs.

It may be worth a PM to Ed4Copies, as he has been working with the Berea/Heritance combination for years. I know, for a fact, that he has a couple of tips for enhancing the abilities of the Heritance.

In the meantime, I think I still have a good supply of the small Heritance nibs and feeds, if you need a few. 

All three of the three that you mentioned had minor differences in threading, so I'm not sure that it is exactly possible to make a precision fitting section that would interchange with various threads of either Bock, JoWo and Heritance.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks Roy and Andy for the information!!  It's a great help!

AK


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Just "thinking out loud" here, as my personal nib preference is the Bock, I would likely design my section around the Bock feed as both the feeds and tooling are plentiful.

By approaching the problem in this direction, you could use the Bock feed to drive a Heritance, JoWo and Bock nibs, without having to "redesign the wheel".

If memory serves me correctly, Bock is the only choice that allows you to buy the feed alone. This could have changed, but I do recall doing exactly that a while back.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 3, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> Just "thinking out loud" here, as my personal nib preference is the Bock, I would likely design my section around the Bock feed as both the feeds and tooling are plentiful.
> 
> By approaching the problem in this direction, you could use the Bock feed to drive a Heritance, JoWo and Bock nibs, without having to "redesign the wheel".
> 
> If memory serves me correctly, Bock is the only choice that allows you to buy the feed alone. This could have changed, but I do recall doing exactly that a while back.


 That was my intent as the Bock supplies are plentiful and are unlikely to dry up as they aren't from a smaller supplier.

I quite like the Heritance nibs and bought a few as replacements for kit nibs but may use them in my soon to be kitless adventure knowing I can get feeds for them.

AK


----------

